# New to exchange please help [New HGVC buyer questions - merged]



## Jk1970 (Aug 21, 2014)

Guys, sorry if this has been said a million and one times and I am sorry to perhaps repeat posts, I am new to ownership and need advice and help.

I brought a HGVC points at the Elara Las Vegas three weeks ago and was told by the salesman that I could use my points to exchange to RCI.

At our meeting the salesman took time to first ask where we have been on holiday, where we might go in future.

We informed him that we go to disney orlando and have for the last five years and will be going again, we love it.

He said great I can do you a great offer and your not have the issues of it ending 20 to 25 years time like disney ownership but a chance to have it for my life.

He informed us that the amount of points we needed to allow us to stay at disney at least once a year for two weeks and he went on to show us the disney hotels we could use on the RCI.

We thought great the hotels we love to stay are there.

He informed us he was not able to show us availability as you need to be a member and look at the live screen and he said they do not have that access.

We informed him we were looking to book for Christmas this year and Halloween next year and he said it won't be a problem and said here is some bonus points upgrade your room.

Now I had to wait three weeks for my membership to come through, I log in and to my surprise, nothing, no availability, nothing.

Now we were told it would be no problem as were over four months out to book Christmas now.

It appears we can not and I called RCI who told me there is not any space for the next two years.

What am I doing wrong, please help, I feel like I have been laid to by the Hilton sales guys.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2014)

We have a saying on TUG:  

"How can you tell when a salesperson is lying?  - Their lips are moving."

The reason he didn't show you the inventory, is because there wasn't any...

DVC is one of the most highly prized exchanges, and you will never see holiday weeks laying around in the exchange inventory - especially not 4 mos. out.

That's because the vast majority of exchanges are done behind the scenes with Ongoing Searches - which is like wait listing, and they never make it to the online inventory.  Ongoing Searches are filled FIRST - so the online inventory is the leftovers.

That being said, your chance of ever getting Christmas week is extremely slim, but if you can request non-holiday weeks, a year or more out, you have a better chance.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 21, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> We have a saying on TUG:
> 
> "How can you tell when a salesperson is lying?  - Their lips are moving."
> 
> ...



So I was sold something that's not true, in the uk that's against the law and protects us overseas also, so can you assist on how you ever get Disney resorts.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2014)

What Denise said is correct. The only possible way to get any holiday week at Disney will be to set up an ongoing search as early as you possibly are allowed. 

To answer your final question, you did nothing wrong. The salesman lied. Pure and simple. He over promised, and you over believed. Sorry.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> So I was sold something that's not true, in the uk that's against the law and protects us overseas also, so can you assist on how you ever get Disney resorts.



It's against the law in the US too, but the contracts all say that *only the info. stated in the contract is binding, and the verbal statements are not binding.*  Unfortunately, lying it the norm in this industry.

I will let a Hilton owner go into detail about how to exchange, but in most cases, to get a DVC resort, you need to put in an Ongoing Search with RCI, 12 mos. or more in advance, and you probably won't get Christmas or New Years.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 21, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> It's against the law in the US too, but the contracts all say that *only the info. stated in the contract is binding, and the verbal statements are not binding.*  Unfortunately, lying it the norm in this industry.
> 
> I will let a Hilton owner go into detail about how to exchange, but in most cases, to get a DVC resort, you need to put in an Ongoing Search with RCI, 12 mos. or more in advance, and you probably won't get Christmas or New Years.



Ok thanks, in the uk we do have legal protection on our credit cards and I am going to use this as in the uk it is called misrepresentation, I paid via my American Express card and they will legally challenge this as it does not have to be written, I'll let you know how I get on, thanks guys.


----------



## weavershome (Aug 21, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> Ok thanks, in the uk we do have legal protection on our credit cards and I am going to use this as in the uk it is called misrepresentation, I paid via my American Express card and they will legally challenge this as it does not have to be written, I'll let you know how I get on, thanks guys.



If this is true for you....great. Hopefully it works out. While you are here,you might want to do a little research on resale vs direct. Especially if you are able to get out of that contract. Good luck.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 21, 2014)

weavershome said:


> If this is true for you....great. Hopefully it works out. While you are here,you might want to do a little research on resale vs direct. Especially if you are able to get out of that contract. Good luck.



Ok thanks but I think if we want Disney then perhaps I should buy Disney.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 21, 2014)

My worry is, if the credit card refund my payment that does not stop them chasing me through courts for money and not being allowed back into the America again ?


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 21, 2014)

Christmas is one of the harder weeks to book within the DVC System, even if you own at a specific resort.  Disney, unlike HGVC and other companies seem to deposit what is "leftover" after DVC members have a chance to book (11 months home resort, 7 months non home), usually at 7 months out. You might be able to get a prime holiday week--but it will probably be in DVC's larger resorts that might not have booked up for that week, but like the others said you need ot set up a search, which for a prime week would be 2 years out as you are competing with all the other timeshare owners who want to exchange in for the few weeks that are NOT booked up by DVC owners. 

If you do buy DVC, look into the resale market and read up on the limitations of resale vs. direct in the forums here.  

Hopefully you're able to resolve your issues with HGVC. Good luck!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> My worry is, if the credit card refund my payment that does not stop them chasing me through courts for money and not being allowed back into the America again ?



No one will check your credit rating to enter the U.S. I even wonder about them turning you over to any collection agency in the UK. We will be interested to hear how you do with this. Please keep us informed.

As to your other question, Here on TUG, we've always told folks to 'buy where you want to go'. It's just more efficient, trustworthy, and cheaper than exchanging. Exchanging works well for folks who want to see a large number of resorts, but if your heart is set on Disney, you should buy Disney. It won't be cheap, and not frequently seen as resales- especially holiday weeks, but if you can afford it that's what it will take.

Best wishes and keep us informed.

Jim


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 21, 2014)

PearlCity said:


> Christmas is one of the harder weeks to book within the DVC System, even if you own at a specific resort.  Disney, unlike HGVC and other companies seem to deposit what is "leftover" after DVC members have a chance to book (11 months home resort, 7 months non home), usually at 7 months out. You might be able to get a prime holiday week--but it will probably be in DVC's larger resorts that might not have booked up for that week, but like the others said you need ot set up a search, which for a prime week would be 2 years out as you are competing with all the other timeshare owners who want to exchange in for the few weeks that are NOT booked up by DVC owners.
> 
> If you do buy DVC, look into the resale market and read up on the limitations of resale vs. direct in the forums here.
> 
> Hopefully you're able to resolve your issues with HGVC. Good luck!



Thank you.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 21, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> No one will check your credit rating to enter the U.S. I even wonder about them turning you over to any collection agency in the UK. We will be interested to hear how you do with this. Please keep us informed.
> 
> As to your other question, Here on TUG, we've always told folks to 'buy where you want to go'. It's just more efficient, trustworthy, and cheaper than exchanging. Exchanging works well for folks who want to see a large number of resorts, but if your heart is set on Disney, you should buy Disney. It won't be cheap, and not frequently seen as resales- especially holiday weeks, but if you can afford it that's what it will take.
> 
> ...



Thanks jim, will do.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thing is I have emailed the person who sold me the timeshare and emailed the resort club and they are read receipt the emails but no one is replying, I take it there silence is a way of them admitting what I have said is true, they miss lead me and laid to me to buy a timeshare so they could get there commission.

What I will do is ensure I post on every uk holiday site, trip advisor and every uk holiday to the usa forums and web sites what they have done, if I can stop at least one person from being miss lead then it will have been a success.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2014)

It's pretty much pointless to contact them - timeshare sales people lie for a living, so even if you do hear from them, they will have a million excuses, or claim that you simply misunderstood.

They do this to people every single day, and you are just a drop in the bucket.


----------



## presley (Aug 21, 2014)

I have mixed thoughts on what they said to you.  It is true that you can easily exchange HGVC for DVC when it is available.  You need to put in an ongoing request as far ahead of time as possible.  If you were to do the request now, you'd probably get the Halloween week for next year.  For Christmas this year, you would be hoping someone else would cancel and you'd get their room, which isn't as likely as putting in the request a year out.

HGVC has 3 very nice resorts in Orlando, Florida.  It would be very easy to book one of those for this year.  The actual Christmas day and New Year's eve are harder to book, but you'd be able to get in before those days for sure.  

If you have laws in UK to protect you from verbal misinformation, you will be able to get out of the contract, which you should do even if you can book DVC anytime you want to.  Elara charges way too much and the annual dues are also way too high.  If you only want to stay at DVC, yes, you should buy there on the resale market.  There are several very good DVC resale agents that we can steer you towards if you get out of your contract.  There is no way that someone in the US would be able to get out of that contract.  Good luck.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 21, 2014)

presley said:


> I have mixed thoughts on what they said to you.  It is true that you can easily exchange HGVC for DVC when it is available.  You need to put in an ongoing request as far ahead of time as possible.  If you were to do the request now, you'd probably get the Halloween week for next year.  For Christmas this year, you would be hoping someone else would cancel and you'd get their room, which isn't as likely as putting in the request a year out.
> 
> HGVC has 3 very nice resorts in Orlando, Florida.  It would be very easy to book one of those for this year.  The actual Christmas day and New Year's eve are harder to book, but you'd be able to get in before those days for sure.
> 
> If you have laws in UK to protect you from verbal misinformation, you will be able to get out of the contract, which you should do even if you can book DVC anytime you want to.  Elara charges way too much and the annual dues are also way too high.  If you only want to stay at DVC, yes, you should buy there on the resale market.  There are several very good DVC resale agents that we can steer you towards if you get out of your contract.  There is no way that someone in the US would be able to get out of that contract.  Good luck.



Ok thank you for your reply, I looked at the hilton site and the RCI site for hotels near to disney and the only date I could get was till dec 27th we wanted to be from dec 20th till jan 3rd but no one has space, I can get the rooms even with disney if I book direct and not using the HGVC points, I can also get the hilton at sea world on these dates if I do not use the points which I find strange seeing as I am a hilton member you think they would let members book but clearly this is not the case.

In the UK we have a cooling off period and also a misrepresented law for transactions, I spoke to American Express tonight and explained to them how I could not check what the sales person had told me was true until my membership came through and that was nearly three weeks and told them the cooling off period was five days, I explained that I was not able to check what I was sold was true until I was able to log on to the hilton owners club and you can only do that once you got your membership the American Express fraud team stated this is illegal and we're very interested in this miss sale and have frozen the payment to the hilton club so at present the payment that was taken and paid to hilton has been recovered until the situation is resolved and I do not have to pay anything, I have to send all the details and a letter to American Express and there legal team will deal with it, I guess it's going to be American Express legal team versus Hilton legal team, not sure who is bigger?

It's a shame really as if I had what I was told I had I would have been happy.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2014)

You are comparing several very different types of reservations.

When you "exchange" through RCI, it's completely different than making a straight-forward hotel type reservation.  You are actually "trading" your timeshare (points) for someone elses timeshare.  That means that a DVC owner had to deposit their week into RCI, and since DVC gets to choose the week that is deposited, they would have had to deposit the exact week that you want into RCI, and it still had to be sitting there and still be available for your trade at only 4 mos. before check-in.  Then factor in that you are trying to get the highest demand time of the year in Orlando.

When you talk about making a reservation (without points) with Disney, or Hilton at Sea World, you are talking about making a hotel type reservation, and that hotel inventory is not available for timeshare reservations.

Generally, resorts have at least two different pools of inventory - inventory for hotel type reservations, and inventory that timeshare owners can reserve, and it's not interchangeable.


----------



## presley (Aug 21, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> I guess it's going to be American Express legal team versus Hilton legal team, not sure who is bigger?



It can take a few months, but American Express does a good job.  I think Hilton will back down as long as you haven't used any of the points, yet.  They will probably charge you for anything that you don't return.  So, keep everything together and let American Express do their thing.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2014)

Be careful NOT to make any reservations until you get this resolved, because someone else who recently sued another company on similar grounds (Wyndham) found out the using the timeshare demonstrated that the timeshare was a useable product, and therefore the judge ruled against them.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> I guess it's going to be American Express legal team versus Hilton legal team, not sure who is bigger?
> 
> It's a shame really as if I had what I was told I had I would have been happy.



It isn't a matter of who's bigger, just who's right. What you were told simply wasn't right. The sales weasel's greed and lack of knowledge, and Hilton's lack of oversight, conspired to take advantage of an uninformed you.

You can't get what you were told. No one business can make promises for another business. It just can't happen. We hope AmEx can put enough pressure on HGVC to terminate your sale and refund your payments. 

If this happens, we can refer you to some trustworthy brokers here who specialize in quality (higher end) resales. But first things first, get the mistake behind you.

Jim


----------



## weavershome (Aug 21, 2014)

presley said:


> It can take a few months, but American Express does a good job.  I think Hilton will back down as long as you haven't used any of the points, yet.  They will probably charge you for anything that you don't return.  So, keep everything together and let American Express do their thing.



Like I said, if this is the case, please weigh resale vs direct. It is 50/50 on this site as to who bought direct and who bought resale. I think if you poll the people that bought direct, it would be close to 100 percent of them that wish they bought resale. I know the pros of buying resale in In hgvc is a no brainer....at least it was for me. Not sure what it would be for disney in terms of a discount or any loss of priveledges but find a good agent from this site, ask every question you can before buying in email that you can think of, and check the Disney forum for any tips. It could save you a boatload of money. Good luck.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 21, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> What I will do is ensure I post on every uk holiday site, trip advisor and every uk holiday to the usa forums and web sites what they have done, if I can stop at least one person from being miss lead then it will have been a success.




Please don't, it won't help your cause.  You should seek guidance from a solicitor (lawyer), if you want out of the contract past the rescind date.


----------



## jonevans (Aug 22, 2014)

*Welcome to HGVC*



Jk1970 said:


> Guys, sorry if this has been said a million and one times and I am sorry to perhaps repeat posts, I am new to ownership and need advice and help.
> 
> I brought a HGVC points at the Elara Las Vegas three weeks ago and was told by the salesman that I could use my points to exchange to RCI.
> This is true you can exchange your HGVC point for exchanges to avalible resorts. You can also place an ongoing search for resorts to be placed in line for when avalibility does come avalible
> ...



And all thing considered you could be in a worst boat as the HGVC is my first choice in time shares and have nothing bad to say and if you remain a owner you just need to use your point to best of your abilities to get what you want . 
So I did get a DVC exchange match that was on a ongoing search that i started in june 2014 and there has also been 3 more offers at other disney properties in orlando so yes HGVC will get you a disney in the week you want ( I wanted presidents week next year)

Bad news is you made apurchase of propery so money aside are you willing to go into forclosure on a property you signed up to own for the rest of your life and how does you letting a 1/52  of a unit go unpaid for and hanging in limbo help other owners that  have paid there price ( be it high or low)?

So I ask you do you want to be with HGVC or do you want out of the property as this seem to not be clear from reading the post and yes AMerican express may get moneis moved but there is still a name on a deed that needs to be adressed

Hoping the best to andbyours


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 22, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> Ok thanks, in the uk we do have legal protection on our credit cards and I am going to use this as in the uk it is called misrepresentation, I paid via my American Express card and they will legally challenge this as it does not have to be written, I'll let you know how I get on, thanks guys.



Just wanted to give you my 2 cents. 

I'm also from EU just like you but from another country. Most regulations that goes for you goes for me. 

No doubt that you where misrepresented, but can you prove it? It will be the hilton sales persons word against yours. Are you more right than him? 

If you can prove it, then you have a good case, if not it's word on word. 

Hilton will argue that they told you that you could get Disney through RCI (which is true) and when you could get it, depended on the availability (also true)

You will argue the differ. 

Who is right?(with the eyes of the law?)

The only thing written is the contract, and that it what actually has been agreed. 

Regards.


----------



## presley (Aug 22, 2014)

If you decide to keep your contract and become a paid Tug member, you'll be able to see the sightings forum.  I sent a PM to you regarding what you couldn't see today.


----------



## weavershome (Aug 22, 2014)

presley said:


> If you decide to keep your contract and become a paid Tug member, you'll be able to see the sightings forum.  I sent a PM to you regarding what you couldn't see today.



Hi guys, can someone detail what a paid member gets vs non-paid? Also, the costs please. I am sure I can find it on here but would appreciate hearing what paid members see as the best benefits of being a paid member.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 22, 2014)

$15 - Here you go:  http://www.tug2.net/tug-pr.html

-Free Ads in our Classifieds
-Access to the member's only Ratings and Reviews
-Access to the member's only Sightings and Distress Forum
-The status of being recognized as a TUG member


----------



## presley (Aug 22, 2014)

weavershome said:


> Hi guys, can someone detail what a paid member gets vs non-paid? Also, the costs please. I am sure I can find it on here but would appreciate hearing what paid members see as the best benefits of being a paid member.





DeniseM said:


> $15 - Here you go:  http://www.tug2.net/tug-pr.html
> 
> -Free Ads in our Classifieds
> -Access to the member's only Ratings and Reviews
> ...



It's worth the $15. and if you write reviews, you get your membership extended by a few months.  I think I haven't paid for 2 years because I keep writing reviews.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 22, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> $15 - Here you go:  http://www.tug2.net/tug-pr.html
> 
> -Free Ads in our Classifieds
> -Access to the member's only Ratings and Reviews
> ...



All the above. AND, you can offset the cost by writing reviews of TSs you go to. As few as 2 published reviews a year, and your membership can be free.

Jim


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 22, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> You are comparing several very different types of reservations.
> 
> When you "exchange" through RCI, it's completely different than making a straight-forward hotel type reservation.  You are actually "trading" your timeshare (points) for someone elses timeshare.  That means that a DVC owner had to deposit their week into RCI, and since DVC gets to choose the week that is deposited, they would have had to deposit the exact week that you want into RCI, and it still had to be sitting there and still be available for your trade at only 4 mos. before check-in.  Then factor in that you are trying to get the highest demand time of the year in Orlando.
> 
> ...



Ok thanks for taking the time to help.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 22, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Be careful NOT to make any reservations until you get this resolved, because someone else who recently sued another company on similar grounds (Wyndham) found out the using the timeshare demonstrated that the timeshare was a useable product, and therefore the judge ruled against them.



I won't be booking anything, as you say by using the points you are by fact agree to thee terms, until I have it resolved or at least an answer I will not be doing anything, thanks.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 22, 2014)

presley said:


> If you decide to keep your contract and become a paid Tug member, you'll be able to see the sightings forum.  I sent a PM to you regarding what you couldn't see today.



I joined tonight as the advise I have got from you guys has been so much help and worth 15 dollars of anyone's money, just wish I found you on more favourable reasons.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 22, 2014)

Cyberc said:


> Just wanted to give you my 2 cents.
> 
> I'm also from EU just like you but from another country. Most regulations that goes for you goes for me.
> 
> ...



Yes your right it is in fact that, I asked for the forms he threw in front of us and all the things that were written down and was told they will put them in my pack that I take away, this would have proved what was said 100 percent as it had all the disney talk on there, when we got the pack I asked what had happened to the paperwork that was written down and they said sorry did not know you wanted it and we shred all paperwork as soon as a member leaves a desk for security reasons. No need to worry they said, your soon see everything we said is what you get.


----------



## weavershome (Aug 22, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> $15 - Here you go:  http://www.tug2.net/tug-pr.html
> 
> -Free Ads in our Classifieds
> -Access to the member's only Ratings and Reviews
> ...



Thanks Denise and others who added thoughts....
Just paid via paypal.....


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 22, 2014)

weavershome said:


> Thanks Denise and others who added thoughts....
> Just paid via paypal.....



Within 48 hours, you will receive a welcome letter, and that letter has a "member's code" that you have to add to your profile, and then, under your name, it will say "member." and you will have all the perks of TUG memberhips.

WELCOME !!!!


----------



## weavershome (Aug 22, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Within 48 hours, you will receive a welcome letter, and that letter has a "member's code" that you have to add to your profile, and then, under your name, it will say "member." and you will have all the perks of TUG memberhips.
> 
> WELCOME !!!!



LOL. I just jumped back on to ask and you beat me to it. Thanks for being proactive.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 23, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> Please don't, it won't help your cause.  You should seek guidance from a solicitor (lawyer), if you want out of the contract past the rescind date.



Might not help me but might help others.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 23, 2014)

presley said:


> It's worth the $15. and if you write reviews, you get your membership extended by a few months.  I think I haven't paid for 2 years because I keep writing reviews.



Joined and put your name down as the person who recommended me, thanks


----------



## presley (Aug 23, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> Joined and put your name down as the person who recommended me, thanks



Thanks.  I hope you get a lot of value out of the sightings and the timeshare reviews.  I sure do!


----------



## weavershome (Aug 23, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Within 48 hours, you will receive a welcome letter, and that letter has a "member's code" that you have to add to your profile, and then, under your name, it will say "member." and you will have all the perks of TUG memberhips.
> 
> WELCOME !!!!



Hi Denise, I think it have the member code. How do I add it to my profile?


----------



## weavershome (Aug 23, 2014)

weavershome said:


> Hi Denise, I think it have the member code. How do I add it to my profile?



Found it. Nevermind. Thx.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 23, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> Might not help me but might help others.




TUG has been here online preaching the gospel of resale for years and yet people buy and regret every day.  People that buy are not the type to research online beforehand, that's what the sales folks look for, the easy marks.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 23, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> TUG has been here online preaching the gospel of resale for years and yet people buy and regret every day.  People that buy are not the type to research online beforehand, that's what the sales folks look for, the easy marks.



In the UK there is a forum that is for Virgin flyers and on that people look for recommendations ect and if I can let one UK person know that what's being sold and told don't match the it's one less person who like me feel lied to and totally ripped off.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2014)

You guy's posts look better already with that 'TUG Member' under your username!

Jim


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Legal advice about HGVC*

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but as it's a HGVC question I put it here.

Ok, story is that just over three weeks ago I brought HGVC points, I was sold on the fact I could exchange to RCI and book Disney hotels with my membership as easily as I can book them with my Hilton hotels.

Could not check this as the salesman said as he had no membership on the system they showed us he said trust me it's easy your have no problems.

We'll I went away happy that we had the membership and I could book Disney, we were going to look at Disney but was sold on the HGVC membership as we could keep it for our life and pass it to our children which you of course can not with disney the same way as Disney has a so many years contract.

Ok, now here's my question, spoken to my credit card comapny who are American Express about being misrepresented this is something in the UK that protects us from being sold something we did not get, verbal promises are also covered.

They have suspended the payment to HGVC and allowed 30 days for both sides to investigate the claims ect.

Now if they say they are not going to pay HGVC and give me my money back how do I stand with the outstanding amount.

The fact that Amercian Express refunded me my money does not mean to HGVC the contract has been terminated I guess?

Does anyone know how they work?, will they chase me through courts ect?


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 24, 2014)

*I suggest that you talk with a lawyer for legal advice.*

No idea what would happen if AMEX refunds your money. 

Keep in mind
(1) You're well past the recession period 
(2) You're not the only one who has experienced lies during a sales presentation.
(3) Hilton isn't the only timeshare company that have sales folks who lie. 
The timeshare industry is plagued with these folks. It's always best to do your own research. Here's a rant from a sale guy who shared how they're trained to set folks up - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=708145#post708145
(4) Some timeshare owners have tried to sue. 
Westgate owner - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206007
Shell owner - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163098

Just some thoughts (if you haven't taken these actions already)
(a) Send the rescission letter per the instructions in your HGVC package as well even though it's past the rescission period. 
- Follow the rescission instructions 
- include why you made this late decision 
- include the fact that you've suspended payment via American Express
- make copies of everything you send
(b) Talk with someone at HGVC that's not associated with the Sales Department. Call HGVC Member Services and ask to speak with a supervisor to explain your story. If the supervisor insists they can't do anything, ask that they getting you in touch with a person who can.
This person got lucky - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1527484
(c) Write a letter to the Corporate Office and/or email 
HGVC, 5323 Millenia Lakes Boulevard, Suite 400, Orlando, FL 32839
Mark Wang, HGVC President - mwang@hgvc.com
Kim Robert Kreiger, HGVC Senior Vice President, Club and Resorts - kkreiger@hgvc.com

Good Luck


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 24, 2014)

Another vote for advice from a lawyer - it was your British American Express card who is refunding your money? For a timeshare brought in the US?

I, as most followers of this BBS, are much more familiar with US issues - but legal is legal - this is complicated by countries with different contract law issues.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 24, 2014)

Keep in mind also that a US company probably can't do anything to someone in a foreign country, your lawyer will be able to be more specific.


----------



## Ragsy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Disney exchange*

I am sorry you were lied to in Las Vegas. We had a similar experience there and I was quite disillusioned however I am learning more about our Hilton vacation Club and we are enjoying it.
Last year we exchanged for a DVC resort. It was our second trip with points. I put in for an ongoing search for the week after the new year. We arrived on jan 3

You will need to be flexible. I think your best chances will be for Old Key West or Saratoga Springs. You need to arrive on a Friday or Saturday. You must stay an entire week. You cannot add single days and use points.
We stayed at Old Key West in a two bedroom.

I would say put in an on going search and see what happens. We made a Hilton reservation for Parc Soleil just in case and cancelled when we got the Disney one.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 24, 2014)

You can book Disney with HGVC points, it may not be as easy as the salesman made out, but it is possible.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> You can book Disney with HGVC points, it may not be as easy as the salesman made out, but it is possible.



I have merged the OP's 2 threads on this topic.  The sales person assured them they would be able to book DVC for Christmas and New Year's THIS YEAR, and of course, that's pure baloney.


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 24, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I have merged the OP's 2 threads on this topic.  The sales person assured them they would be able to book DVC for Christmas and New Year's THIS YEAR, and of course, that's pure baloney.


You never know until you try.  We got DVC's OKW last year about this time for Dec 14-21 using Wyndham/RCI Weeks -- and that was a TWO bedroom!

Also, on other threads OP has been talking about 2015, not 2014, and that is _very_ doable, IMHO.

ETA: Just checked the Sightings board and I see DVC -- both Aulani and SSR -- for December 2014.


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 24, 2014)

*Jkarrows/jk1970* -- rfc0001 just posted a definitive, detailed response to all your issues on the TUG DVC thread you started.  

They are a HGVC & DVC owner who has used HGVC to exchange into DVC *EIGHT* times, and thinks HGVC _(even at retail)_ is a better value than DVC.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 24, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> *Jkarrows/jk1970* -- rfc0001 just posted a definitive, detailed response to all your issues on the TUG DVC thread you started.
> 
> They are a HGVC & DVC owner who has used HGVC to exchange into DVC *EIGHT* times, and thinks HGVC _(even at retail)_ is a better value than DVC.



Thanks yes just read, great post and tons of help.


----------



## travelplus (Aug 25, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> Guys, sorry if this has been said a million and one times and I am sorry to perhaps repeat posts, I am new to ownership and need advice and help.
> 
> I brought a HGVC points at the Elara Las Vegas three weeks ago and was told by the salesman that I could use my points to exchange to RCI.
> 
> ...



I'm really sorry to say you should have  came to TUG 3 weeks ago and we would have told you to rescind. Rule#1 is to  try and never buy from the developer as its very expensive.

The resale market has nice resorts comparable to Hilton. For instance I own weeks we bought on resale and was able to trade into Hilton Vacations at MarBrisa. Hilton among other resorts has a 1 in 4 rule whereby you cannot stay again in 4 years but that just forces us to stay at a new resort.

I have split up my week and combined the Trading Power and was able to get three weeks off season from one week at some nice properties in the San Diego region. Be aware what the  sales agents are telling you.

I have not seen Disney so just accept it that if you never see Disney but if you do then by all means trade into Disney. If you really want Disney then purchase points on the resale market with Disney.

I'm sorry to be harsh but the money you spent with the developer  will never be seen again since most of it goes to marketing and some goes towards the week you own. For $700 we got a week in a 2 bedroom that would be $15,000+ with the developer. We figure we already got the value out of the week during the first two times we exchanged. For the Maintenance Fee+Trade fee tell me can you go to a nice hotel? 

Lots of hotels go for $250 per night. A Timeshare is not an investment is just a lifestyle change. It forces you to go on vacation which is an added benefit. Its better than spending $150 at a Best Western. For the getaways its great too as well as their last minute getaways
s
With resale you are essentially getting a week someone does not want. The weeks we bought have worked well for us. SO even with the exchange fee it still woks out to be a great deal with the Maintenance Fee +Exchange.  I have seen hotels going for one night at the same price you can  get a week at a nice resort.

You need to play your cards and make the system work for you.

I doubt you can rescind now but try to do so and then come back here to TUG and research your options before you buy something on the resale market.

During the poor economy a few years back we bought weeks on the resale market for dirt cheap. While you can purchase it on Ebay we decided to use Redweek.com and pay the annual membership fee. and rent a week before we bought. Also be advised that there will be transfer fees involved as well.

WIth RCI you can do getaways not using your week for around $300-$500. Here is a secrete you can join RCI without depositing or owning a week, Just pay the annual fee and try some getaways and then deposit later down the road. As long as you have  a membership RCI does not care if you own a week or not   Wait a bit and then deposit into RCI.

Good luck.


----------



## pnkrockprincess (Aug 27, 2014)

travelplus said:


> Here is a secrete you can join RCI without depositing or owning a week, Just pay the annual fee and try some getaways and then deposit later down the road. As long as you have  a membership RCI does not care if you own a week or not   Wait a bit and then deposit into RCI.
> 
> Good luck.



Is this accurate?  Is there a way to join RCI without owning a week?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2014)

Travelplus - didn't you have to "register" a week with RCI to join?


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 27, 2014)

pnkrockprincess said:


> Is this accurate?  Is there a way to join RCI without owning a week?



If there is, its a well kept secret.  I've heard people own one, get access to RCI, then sell and keep their RCI account.

RCI's core business is exchange vacations – helping timeshare owners to exchange their vacation ownership for time at other resorts. So, to enjoy exchange benefits through RCI®, you must own a timeshare to exchange!  - See more at: http://www.rci.com/pre-rci-en_US/be...ont-own-a-timeshare.page#sthash.CelHh5VN.dpuf


----------



## Jk1970 (Jan 29, 2015)

OK been a while since my last post but wanted to wait till all sorted and I am glad to say it now is.

Hilton agreed with my case and the purchase has been refunded and my Hilton Owners club has been canceled with no cost to me.

I had to send paperwork and it even took a Christmas holiday trip to Florida to visit the Hilton headquarters to get the rubber stamp that was required to cancel my membership.

So after around 6 months of fitting I have got what i wanted, my membership with Hilton cancelled with no cost to me and I am free to look at DVC ownership via resale.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 29, 2015)

Jk1970 said:


> OK been a while since my last post but wanted to wait till all sorted and I am glad to say it now is.
> 
> Hilton agreed with my case and the purchase has been refunded and my Hilton Owners club has been canceled with no cost to me.
> 
> ...



This is an amazing sign of the quality of business practice that Hilton provides compared to some others.

I am pretty sure that people who bought in West("Hell")Gate reading this would be amazed.


----------



## Jk1970 (Jan 29, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> This is an amazing sign of the quality of business practice that Hilton provides compared to some others.
> 
> I am pretty sure that people who bought in West("Hell")Gate reading this would be amazed.



Would not say Hilton were quality, far from it but it was sorted.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 29, 2015)

Jk1970 said:


> Would not say Hilton were quality, far from it but it was sorted.



People on this board can tell me if I am wrong, but every other story I have heard of regarding this type of issue the developer has told the buyer to "go sit on your thumb and spin" (in less graphic legalize language).


----------



## Jk1970 (Jan 29, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> People on this board can tell me if I am wrong, but every other story I have heard of regarding this type of issue the developer has told the buyer to "go sit on your thumb and spin" (in less graphic legalize language).



fortunately in the UK we have a legal side where Timeshares have to be sold in a many that's not miss leading or any form of liar is told.

Fortunately I kept everything from the meeting with the Hilton man that proved what we were sold did not match what we were told.

I may be lucky but I do feel that if I was told the truth from the start I would not have brought into the Hilton club.


----------



## presley (Jan 30, 2015)

Jk1970 said:


> So after around 6 months of fitting I have got what i wanted, my membership with Hilton cancelled with no cost to me and I am free to look at DVC ownership via resale.



Congrats!  I want to recommend http://www.resalesdvc.com/ for your search.  There are also a few other brokers that are highly recommended, but I have had really good experiences with this firm.

You may also want to check out mouseowners.com which is a forum similar to this, but it is only for DVC owners.  You can learn a lot over there, too.


----------



## Jk1970 (Jan 30, 2015)

presley said:


> Congrats!  I want to recommend http://www.resalesdvc.com/ for your search.  There are also a few other brokers that are highly recommended, but I have had really good experiences with this firm.
> 
> You may also want to check out mouseowners.com which is a forum similar to this, but it is only for DVC owners.  You can learn a lot over there, too.



Thank you.


----------

